# Deactivated



## Mb r.Einthehouse (Dec 6, 2019)

I got deactivated by Lyft just because just because a rider wanted me to move furniture with my Cadillac. I have been trying to get back with th hem and they said that I have met the maximum Cancellation. 
I car is a hual. I should not get deactivated for that. Does anyone know how do I get back with Lyft.
If have experienced the something, did they activate your account back?
There is a big game (SEC) in Atlanta and I want to be part this.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Please post a screenshot of your messages to/from Lyft. This I want to see, especially since you’re a new member.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Screen shot evidence please and thx u in advance


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

My first ever Lyft cancel was a rider who had a small child but lacked a child seat. I got an angry email, text, and app notification from Lyft telling me about my crime against the community. Cancels are cancels to Lyft. They really do not care why you cancelled.

The only way around this is to stick around 5 minutes for a cancel fee. Members of this site advocate shuffling for a reason. The incentives here are really perverse.


----------



## Mb r.Einthehouse (Dec 6, 2019)

I'm not deactivated with Uber. It's Lyft who deactivated me because I cancelled a ride. For Lyft to permanently deactivated me for that, that's harsh.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Mb r.Einthehouse said:


> I'm not deactivated with Uber. It's Lyft who deactivated me because I cancelled a ride. For Lyft to permanently deactivated me for that, that's harsh.


⚠ Screen Shot Evidence of Lyft deactivation notice please ⚠


----------



## Steve412 (Oct 14, 2019)

I’m sure it was way more than just 1 cancellation


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> My first ever Lyft cancel was a rider who had a small child but lacked a child seat. I got an angry email, text, and app notification from Lyft telling me about my crime against the community. Cancels are cancels to Lyft. They really do not care why you cancelled.
> 
> The only way around this is to stick around 5 minutes for a cancel fee. Members of this site advocate shuffling for a reason. The incentives here are really perverse.


To add to your statement , not only wait and claim no show.. deny that the incident ever occurred or that you ever even saw the pax.

* if it's a service dog &#128021;, take it or quit right there on the spot because there is no coming back from a service dog denial... fake or not. In fact there's a greater chance a fake service dog owner will get you deactivated than an actual disabled person . I only drive for Lyft now after being deactivated in 2018 by Uber because of a lying young hood rat's service dog denial claim on an uber pool ride .


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Mb r.Einthehouse said:


> I'm not deactivated with Uber. It's Lyft who deactivated me because I cancelled a ride. For Lyft to permanently deactivated me for that, that's harsh.


You didnt get deactivated for one cancellation unless it was for a dog.
Tell the rest of the story so we can help


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> You didnt get deactivated for one cancellation unless it was for a dog.
> Tell the rest of the story so we can help


&#128073;I'm confident OP isn't a driver and
only agenda is increasing activity on UP &#128561;
Increased activity = Higher Advertising rates &#128181;

@Mb r.Einthehouse


----------



## Mb r.Einthehouse (Dec 6, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> &#128073;I'm confident OP isn't a driver and
> only agenda is increasing activity on UP &#128561;
> Increased activity = Higher Advertising rates &#128181;
> 
> @Mb r.Einthehouse


I just have one question, has anyone been deactivated by Lyft and reinstated?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Mb r.Einthehouse said:


> *I just have one question*,has anyone been deactivated by Lyft and reinstated?


*We all "just have One Question"*
⚠ Screen Shot Evidence of Your Lyft deactivation notice please ⚠


----------



## GregJinAZ (Feb 7, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> Screen shot evidence please and thx u in advance


 This guy and lyft rat are both shills for the company. Just a heads up


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Mb r.Einthehouse said:


> I got deactivated by Lyft just because just because a rider wanted me to move furniture with my Cadillac. I have been trying to get back with th hem and they said that I have met the maximum Cancellation.
> I car is a hual. I should not get deactivated for that. Does anyone know how do I get back with Lyft.
> If have experienced the something, did they activate your account back?
> There is a big game (SEC) in Atlanta and I want to be part this.


Contact your local media and try to get this exposed, Lyft can not afford the negative publicity.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> *We all "just have One Question"*
> ⚠ Screen Shot Evidence of Your Lyft deactivation notice please ⚠


Third time you've asked He seems to be having a hard time with this. :roflmao:


----------



## GregJinAZ (Feb 7, 2017)

Steve412 said:


> I'm sure it was way more than just 1 cancellation





Mb r.Einthehouse said:


> I got deactivated by Lyft just because just because a rider wanted me to move furniture with my Cadillac. I have been trying to get back with th hem and they said that I have met the maximum Cancellation.
> I car is a hual. I should not get deactivated for that. Does anyone know how do I get back with Lyft.
> If have experienced the something, did they activate your account back?
> There is a big game (SEC) in Atlanta and I want to be part this.


 The sad thing is, they can and will do this for any reason. There is no defense and they can just literally make something up out of thin air.

These communist big tech platforms will continue tightening the screws especially leading up to 2020. The tribe is freaking out.

New options will eventually become available. Until then, use these apps at your own risk. They are here to rip you and your family, and American workers in general off.



losiglow said:


> Third time you've asked He seems to be having a hard time with this. :roflmao:


 You certainly glow. No doubt about that. Sock accounts?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

losiglow said:


> Third time you've asked He seems to be having a hard time with this. :roflmao:


We may be presumptuous of this "new member's" capabilities.

@Mb r.Einthehouse for ur review


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Mb r.Einthehouse said:


> I just have one question, has anyone been deactivated by Lyft and reinstated?


Agree with other posters. You do not get deactivated for 1 cancel. You have to be an habitual offender. And by habitual, it's a lot!


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Mb r.Einthehouse said:


> I just have one question, has anyone been deactivated by Lyft and reinstated?


Nope, you're done! Lyft isn't interested in drivers who lie about the reason they were deactivated. Double up on Uber until they dump you too.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> &#128073;I'm confident OP isn't a driver and
> only agenda is increasing activity on UP &#128561;
> Increased activity = Higher Advertising rates &#128181;
> 
> @Mb r.Einthehouse


Isn't that the pot calling the kettle black? &#129300;


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Cancellation Rate is the biggest tool besides driver idiocy that these companies can punish you for. You already knew that your CR was to high. You had already been warned that your High CR would lead to deactivation. 

You deactivated yourself.

Take responsibility for your own actions.


----------



## GregJinAZ (Feb 7, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> Cancellation Rate is the biggest tool besides driver idiocy that these companies can punish you for. You already knew that your CR was to high. You had already been warned that your High CR would lead to deactivation.
> 
> You deactivated yourself.
> 
> Take responsibility for your own actions.


Ahh yes thank you comrad amos.
Your shekels are in the mail!

Ezekiel 14:17


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

GregJinAZ said:


> Ahh yes thank you comrad amos.
> Your shekels are in the mail!
> 
> Ezekiel 14:17


Da Druben


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Isn't that the pot calling the kettle black? &#129300;


I'm confident my 5 years of driving
with the Uber & Lyft App in NYC qualifies me to post
and comment more than some


----------



## GregJinAZ (Feb 7, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> I'm confident my 5 years of driving
> With uber & Lyft in NYC qualifies me to post
> and comment more than many others &#128077;


Ha! A coastal rat. Who wouldve gaessed it


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

GregJinAZ said:


> *Who wouldve gaessed it....*


........anyone that clicked on my profile,
can read and comprehend "N.Y., N.Y. "&#128077;

&#128073;get yourself a hat &#129506; @GregJinAZ that southwest
Sun ☀ is frying ur brain


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> I'm confident my 5 years of driving
> with the Uber & Lyft App in NYC qualifies me to post
> and comment more than some


So let me guess, you were there back in the hay day, when rates and everything was better, fewer competition. Rides were profitable. Eventually, as U/L tightened the noose, the flood of new drivers kept coming. You watched as all the new ants kept being giddy about it. Oblivious to getting the smaller cut of the pie. Eventually, it made sense.

Now days, you just feel like you are surrounded by idiots.&#129488; I know the feeling.


----------



## GregJinAZ (Feb 7, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> ........anyone that clicked on my profile,
> can read and comprehend "N.Y., N.Y. "&#128077;
> 
> &#128073;get yourself a hat &#129506; @GregJinAZ that southwest
> Sun ☀ is frying ur brain


Oooh we know a lot more about you than that, rest assured!


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

losiglow said:


> Third time you've asked He seems to be having a hard time with this. :roflmao:


Precisely. It's almost as though the OP appears to be cybernetically tone deaf....... :laugh:


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Mb r.Einthehouse said:


> I got deactivated by Lyft just because just because a rider wanted me to move furniture with my Cadillac. I have been trying to get back with th hem and they said that I have met the maximum Cancellation.
> I car is a hual. I should not get deactivated for that. Does anyone know how do I get back with Lyft.
> If have experienced the something, did they activate your account back?
> There is a big game (SEC) in Atlanta and I want to be part this.


Here's how we know you;re trolling... Lyft doesn't deactivate drivers.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> So let me guess, you were there back in the hay day, when rates and everything was better, fewer competition. Rides were profitable. Eventually, as U/L tightened the noose, the flood of new drivers kept coming. You watched as all the new ants kept being giddy about it. Oblivious to getting the smaller cut of the pie. Eventually, it made sense.


You're 90% correct. I was studying and earning IT security certificates
and classes online https://www.coursera.org/ during the 5 Golden years of uber.
Finally secured gainful employment, deleted the app last November
and sold the Prius. Uber's a dead end, However served its purpose.
As stated many times:
Uber's a bridge not a Home &#128564;

BTW in my 5 years of ride share in a city of 8 million souls
packed in 302 sq miles
I never once resorted to kick anyone out of my vehicle.
@Mkang14 --Code 4 baby ✔


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> You're 90% correct. I was studying and earning IT security certificates
> and classes online https://www.coursera.org/ during the 5 years of uber.
> Finally secured gainful employment, deleted the app last November
> and sold the Prius. Uber's a dead end, However served its purpose.
> ...


Fair enough. &#128079; Good you had a plan and achieved your goals.

One step further. This time an honest question.

We have all seen many drivers out there are unskilled, can't do the math, and don't plan for the future. They are "disposable", as you say.

On the other hand, there are many drivers using U/L as a bridge like you did. Others are part time. Some drive higher platforms than X, drive in a better paying market, or have simily found a way to make the system work. Still others have simply fallen on hard times. These are the drivers who are different from the rest. They typically are hungry to improve themselves. They come here to share information.

What's your reasoning for Insulting and knocking down all drivers every other post? Drivers who need help, your answer is they are the skum of the earth. How about helping them, instead of kicking them down?

Pax issue? Your answer is always bow down to every wish, because we drivers are worthless. 5 years experience, you get it.

*You want to make a difference? How about standing up for the drivers, with the rest of us. 
Not against them. This is a driver's forum.*


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

All jobs suck, we delude ourselves into thinking that a career will be fulfilling, but the reality is we work to survive.
True success is the when you can be financially secure enough to do what you want, but as long as you have to struggle to pay bills you’ll always be a slave to some corporation.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> All jobs suck, we delude ourselves into thinking that a career will be fulfilling, but the reality is we work to survive.
> True success is the when you can be financially secure enough to do what you want, but as long as you have to struggle to pay bills you'll always be a slave to some corporation.


Tell me something I don't know.

I am asking him a serious question about his appearent hatred for all drivers.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> Tell me something I don't know.
> 
> I am asking him a serious question about his appearent hatred for all drivers.


He doesn't hate drivers, he is dissatisfied with the choices that he had chosen in life and wants to blame others for his failures. Most people like this guy always prefer to project their failures on others then change their behavior to better themselves.


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

Mb r.Einthehouse said:


> I should not get deactivated for that. Does anyone know how do I get back with Lyft.


If it was Uber you could go to the Green Light Hub and grovel.

Maybe you can take a flight to India and grovel to someone over there ?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> He doesn't hate drivers, he is dissatisfied with the choices that he had chosen in life and wants to blame others for his failures. Most people like this guy always prefer to project their failures on others then change their behavior to better themselves.


Actually I'm trying to treat him with respect, and I'm not going to pretend to know what he has gone through.

Let him answer.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> Actually I'm trying to treat him with respect, and I'm not going to pretend to know what he has gone through.
> 
> Let him answer.


I'm not being disrespectful, I'm pointing out a fact.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

There is much more to this story that isn't posted....hum?


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

Re: Fake service runts.

Last time I counted up my logbook, I've canceled on over 230 malingerers with their therapy dogs and emotional support dogs that are NOT protected by the ADA. I've been waitlisted a couple of times for these false complaints and was paid $100 each of my vacation days. I had to swear out one criminal complaint about the violation of our local law against the fakes. I've dialed 911 on a couple of other D-yachts that went full potato at the point of their criminal offense. When I read the statute out while on a 911 call using my speakerphone, they turn tail and run like a ghetto thug caught shoplifting two-cent candy.

If you know the actual law (ADA Title II and III), including your state and local ordinances regarding the abuse of fake service animals, and specifically the TWO questions we can ask under the ADA (and can document the pax answers using video and audio), then you can cancel/collect on all the fakes you want.



Redirecting…



If you don't have a dash camera, use your smartphone camera to film the pax while you ask the two questions. As long as you document the fakes, then you have nothing to fear.

Disabled people with legitimate service dogs know about the two questions, and know that they have to politely answer both correctly.


----------



## Damn Boy (Jan 28, 2019)

Mb r.Einthehouse said:


> I got deactivated by Lyft just because just because a rider wanted me to move furniture with my Cadillac. I have been trying to get back with th hem and they said that I have met the maximum Cancellation.
> I car is a hual. I should not get deactivated for that. Does anyone know how do I get back with Lyft.
> If have experienced the something, did they activate your account back?
> There is a big game (SEC) in Atlanta and I want to be part this.


you should sue them, this is downright unethical!


----------



## SoDamnLucky34 (May 19, 2017)

Mb r.Einthehouse said:


> I just have one question, has anyone been deactivated by Lyft and reinstated?


Yes


----------



## Eyes Of The World (Dec 6, 2019)

I got deactivated by Lyft for 4 days after I reported that someone backed into me in a burger king parking lot while I was picking up a passenger. I had a scratch on my bumper and sent them pictures of my entire vehicle 3x in 4 days before I got reinstated.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Mb r.Einthehouse said:


> I just have one question, has anyone been deactivated by Lyft and reinstated?


Looks like folks don't believe you. At any rate, you're not getting reinstated here.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

SoDamnLucky34 said:


> Yes


I have, just go to the hub.


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> Agree with other posters. You do not get deactivated for 1 cancel. You have to be an habitual offender. And by habitual, it's a lot!


Poster said he was deactivated for "reaching the maximum cancellations." I didn't even know that existed: Max cancellations. Have to be doing some serious cancelling to "max out," don't you?

Got to be doing some serious cancellations to "max out" on them to where Lyft deactivates you.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Rosalita said:


> Poster said he was deactivated for "reaching the maximum cancellations." I didn't even know that existed: Max cancellations. Have to be doing some serious cancelling to "max out," don't you?
> 
> Got to be doing some serious cancellations to "max out" on them to where Lyft deactivates you.


I would suspect to get to that level, you accept ride, go to pickup, hit "Start Ride", see where the ride is going, cancel. Over and over and over. Just a guess on my part. But yea, that will get you deactivated and I don't have much sympathy for that nonsense.


----------



## AsleepAtTheWheel (Nov 17, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> To add to your statement , not only wait and claim no show.. deny that the incident ever occurred or that you ever even saw the pax.
> 
> * if it's a service dog &#128021;, take it or quit right there on the spot because there is no coming back from a service dog denial... fake or not. In fact there's a greater chance a fake service dog owner will get you deactivated than an actual disabled person . I only drive for Lyft now after being deactivated in 2018 by Uber because of a lying young hood rat's service dog denial claim on an uber pool ride .


I think that's total BS. Lyft should require video of the driver turning the dog and the rider down. I've had some uppity black females hop in, complaining on the way to the car before they get in and know, no matter what I say I'm getting a 1 star. Listen to the ratchets complain the whole ride. Damn lyft this, damn uber dat! Dang your car smell like booty! I'm thinking, that's because you just got in. Probably carried a queef with her in to the car. Anyone, we should petition for them to provide videos. Companies these days know everyone that works for them is a slave and have no problem at all ditching one to please the scumbag rider that lied about something.


----------



## Mb r.Einthehouse (Dec 6, 2019)

I'm not driving for Lyft anymore. They come with this myth that you're you own boss bs which is not true. If I'm my own boss how come I cannot cancel a ride if I feel the rider is a threat to me or aggressively unprofessional. 
Uber and Lyft, they control you and some of you just freaking blind. 
I make more money driving Limo than driving for them anyway. 
They are not my primary source of income!
Good luck!


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

Mb r.Einthehouse said:


> I'm not deactivated with Uber. It's Lyft who deactivated me because I cancelled a ride. For Lyft to permanently deactivated me for that, that's harsh.


how many cancellations did you have before deactivation?


----------



## GregJinAZ (Feb 7, 2017)

Mb r.Einthehouse said:


> I'm not driving for Lyft anymore. They come with this myth that you're you own boss bs which is not true. If I'm my own boss how come I cannot cancel a ride if I feel the rider is a threat to me or aggressively unprofessional.
> Uber and Lyft, they control you and some of you just freaking blind.
> I make more money driving Limo than driving for them anyway.
> They are not my primary source of income!
> Good luck!


Most real people here get it, the ones still actively trying to deny it or downplay it (same usernames almost every time) are working for them and paid to do so.

You will occasionally see them admit to minor wrongdoings, or upvote certain complaints so that they can blend in better "my fellow drivers..." but do not be fooled.

Forum control techniques are something that these groups have down to a science and they put considerable money into controlling hubs where people gather to communicate. It is essential to how these companies are able to get away with the things they get away with.

In case you havent yet noticed, moderators are almost always in on it.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Mb r.Einthehouse said:


> I just have one question, has anyone been deactivated by Lyft and reinstated?


My fellow Washington Boards Moderator has. It is EXTREMELY difficult. I takes patience, persistence and many e-Mails. You can not let Gr*yft*'s telling you that their "decision is final" stop you.


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

I was in the ghetto and turned down an XL that wanted me to transport 4 dirty truck tires. These people know that they are pushing it, so it is my belief that OP was deactivated by a technicality (too many cancels) rather than by pax complaint.

All the other details about the Cadillac and furniture is irrelevant because each cancelation carries the same weight.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Ignore all these request for screenshots. They don't want to believe you, joke 'em.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Ignore all these request for screenshots. They don't want to believe you, joke 'em.


You're OP buddy has disappeared 
You've been Duped ✔


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> You're OP buddy has disappeared
> You've been Duped ✔


Still, I never respond to screen shot requests. That's just rude.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Still, I never respond to screen shot requests. That's just rude.


Still, asking for more info is reasonable. How else are the rest of us supposed to learn and figure out the invisible boundaries if key info doesn't get shared?


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Mista T said:


> Still, asking for more info is reasonable. How else are the rest of us supposed to learn and figure out the invisible boundaries if key info doesn't get shared?


I really don't care. I'm old I don't give a s*** about proving anything to anybody I know what I know.
Anyway I've never posted anything that wasn't true.

I will post where you can read any info I post yourself.

See the AB5 post.
Normal post, and guy flys off the rails.

I had some fun with him, then informed him the info was in a message was in his app. Posted 2 weeks ago.....

He stopped replying.

I do believe he was not an active driver. JMHO.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Mb r.Einthehouse said:


> I car is a hual.


?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> I really don't care. I'm old I don't give a s*** about proving anything to anybody I know what I know.


Calm down Mr Rude, the OP is Not about U


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

GregJinAZ said:


> Most real people here get it, the ones still actively trying to deny it or downplay it (same usernames almost every time) are working for them and paid to do so.


You are way off base. You obviously are a conspiracy theorist by nature.

People who have been around the forum a long time take notice when a *"New Member" *makes their very first post about being deactivated. Those around for a few years notice a common pattern of "new members" posting about deactivation. Doesn't it seem the least bit odd to you that someone would be a driver, get deactivated, and *then* join a drivers forum and their very first post (and usually last) is about their unfair deactivation??? Think, I know it can be hard.

No one has a hard time believing people get deactivated. We all know anyone at anytime can easily be deactivated justly or unjustly.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

GregJinAZ said:


> Most real people here get it, the ones still actively trying to deny it or downplay it (same usernames almost every time) are working for them and paid to do so.
> 
> You will occasionally see them admit to minor wrongdoings, or upvote certain complaints so that they can blend in better "my fellow drivers..." but do not be fooled.
> 
> ...


You are paranoid and delusional. You may want to speak to a doctor if your mental health is negatively disrupting your life.


----------



## george_lol (Apr 4, 2017)

Mb r.Einthehouse said:


> I'm not deactivated with Uber. It's Lyft who deactivated me because I cancelled a ride. For Lyft to permanently deactivated me for that, that's harsh.


It's more than harsh, it's insane.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Mb r.Einthehouse said:


> I got deactivated by Lyft just because just because a rider wanted me to move furniture with my Cadillac. I have been trying to get back with th hem and they said that I have met the maximum Cancellation.
> I car is a hual. I should not get deactivated for that. Does anyone know how do I get back with Lyft.
> If have experienced the something, did they activate your account back?
> There is a big game (SEC) in Atlanta and I want to be part this.


What?


----------

